# ASUS ROG G751JY laptop - Problems with FN keys

## McPuffin

SPECS:  ASUS ROG G751JY-DH71

Hi there, I am having a problem with my FN keys not functioning.

The F1-F12 keys work fine, so thats not an issue.

I have run Xev and it recognized the difference between F9 and FN+F9 as two different events such as F1 for only F1 and XF86Sleep for FN+F1

FN + F3/F4 are keyboard backlight -/+ respectively and neither of those work.

Curiously enough FN + Home (Num Lk) works to switch num lock on and off... so thats got me even more confused

EDIT: Stupid synaptics pad keeps messing me up, accidentally posted too early.

I have ASUS WMI and ASUS Notebook Drivers enabled in the kernel, ASUS Laptop Extras didn't seem to do anything as far as XEV output. 

EDIT EDIT: I got synaptics working by adding it to /etc/portage/make.conf and also by adding Elantech PS/2 support in the kernel... the FN+F9 combo works now (thank god, that was the most annoying one).

The other FN keys still don't do anything, keyboard backlight keys don't change anything, sleep doesn't sleep, etc..

----------

## Roman_Gruber

hi

you may read what i did already there https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106901

It is a link collection of some tricks, but ASUS bios is kinda borked.

I ended up in some workaround for some stuff. I am quite sure the link above covers all.

--

In short asus bios does not work well with the linux kernel, ~2 years or longer, what i have researched.

And they are kinda quiet after an inital response. nvidia guys won*t help either. 

Personal rant: No more purchase of ASUS / no more Nvidia products. Second hardware box with nvidia which is "software" broken. Google Nexus 7, made by Asus has also issues, Asus is not the best brand anymore, as it used to be back in teh days.

--

When you want to use i3wm.org, i can provide you with a config with some workaround for a broken asus bios, else ...

--

for the touchpad, 

```

synclient touchpadoff=0
```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

so what did you do?

----------

